# FN in Australia



## GuptRX (Sep 22, 2008)

hi there, does anyone know where i can get an FN in Australia? from what ive read they seem to be pretty darn good cages.

cheers


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

Online I think you can get the Explorer cage?? It is like the FN but with smaller bar spacing?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

A Fn in AU is likely going to cost you over $500... it's a really nice cage, but not THAT nice! The explorer is a cheaper version of the FN, still has the large doors, the same amount of space, just as sturdy and is about 200, plus no need to coat with hardware cloth.


----------



## GuptRX (Sep 22, 2008)

so what makes the explorer cheaper than the FN?

cheers


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Not a clue, but they don't make it for sale over here.


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

You want the Ferret Kingdom! It's the Aussie version of the explorer, like a FN but with small bar spacing suitable for even 4-5 week old bubs. As far as I know they're only sold on ebay: FK cage link . 

From what I've heard they're amazing cages, I'm hoping to get one early next year =)


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

That was the cage I was thinking about. The Explorer cage I think is the UK. Sorry. I've seen the Ferret Kingdom on ebay. It does look just like the Ferret Nation but you do not need to add anything for babies. 1/2 inch bar spacing. That is the cage we all want here in the US but can not get it! :lol:


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, so I just went and looked at the picture and here is what I notice is different. The ladders are more straight (perfectly fine for rats), the doors lock differently (again fine for rats, ferrets would easily figure that out though), the supports for the shelf are on the top of the shelf not underneath (not that it matters where they are), the bar spacing is much nicer than the FN! O wait, it comes with 2 hammocks (FN comes with none or perhaps one crappy one) and if you ever wanted to/needed to you can actually remove the middle pan and tray from the assembly making a good cat or parrot cage.


----------



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't believe Midwest is dragging their feet on their new critter natation cages! My 5week old ratties have to be temporilary kept in a smaller cage until they reach an appropriate size for the 1" bar spacing of my FN. 

Im so jealous of the UK explorer and AU kingdom cages, 

Grrr....


----------



## GuptRX (Sep 22, 2008)

*picks up jaw from the ground after looking at the ebay page*


......................im gettin me a fettet kingdom!!!!!

they look heaps good, **** good price too!


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

There's also this one, a bit cheaper than ferret kingdom, not sure how good tho.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MULTI-STOREY...yZ106212QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GuptRX (Sep 22, 2008)

yea i saw those ones on ebay, however they dont seem as good coz a)they got the wire floors, and b) they only have the floor and 2 shelves, whereas ferret kingdom has 2 full floors, and 2 shelves......is that a fair enough comparison? or am i missing something else?

cheers


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

On looking at both of them I think I would go with the ferret kingdom.


----------



## RampagingRodents (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, you can get a FN in Australia, except its called a Ferret Kingdom. But personally, I find them WAY better than FN, because they have smaller bars

Search on eBay.

She sells privately too. Ive got 2 of them.


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

I have that XXL cat cage (I bought it about a week before the FK came out *sigh*) and it's not great. Down the bottom where the bars go into the frame of the cage isn't sealed. The rats got pee down in there and now it smells and theres nothing I can do about it. I only use it outside in summer now because it stinks out a room in hours. The rats have to live outside in summer here so they don't cook indoors.


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a bummer about that cage silverchamber! Yes, outside in summer is a good idea in humid Brisbane.


----------



## RampagingRodents (Dec 17, 2007)

Ohhh your in Adelaide! Ive never met a ratty person from SA. 

If you are thinking of ordering one, you sound do it now, apparently they are about to go up.


----------

